# Do most malts have dew claws?



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

I noticed yesterday that Rosie has dew claws. I know that some breeders remove them and some just leave them. I'm just wondering if most malts have dew claws, and are they able to show with them? (not that I am planning to show Rosie, just want to know







) Thanks.


----------



## Laceys mom (Nov 12, 2004)

Lacey has both of her front dew claws. Wish she didn't, hard to find the nail and clip with all of that hair. The strange thing with Lacey is that she had both nails and about 6 months or so ago the nail on her left one disappeared and has not grown back. Couldn't find any reason for it...no injury or anything.


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Brinkley has both his, and they are a PAIN to trim! Even for the vet!


----------



## Pippinsmom (Nov 29, 2004)

All malts are born with front dew claws. It is the breeder's preference whether or not they are removed, if they are it is usually done about 3 days after birth because the connective tissue has not had time to mature and all the puppies feel is a little pinch. You can show a malt with or without dew claws, most show breeders I know do have them removed but if your puppy has them you can still take her in the ring.


----------



## k/c mom (Oct 9, 2004)

AJ, Kallie and Catcher have theirs.


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Oh, alright. I'll have to be extra careful clipping those, sounds liek a pain from the other threads that I have read


----------



## cindysilver (May 15, 2005)

I'm not actually sure what "Dew Claws" are, as I'm not a dog person per se (Jack's the first dog I've ever had, I always had cats growing up)...

Are they the little paw-pads growing part-way up the back of the front paws? Or are they the "thumbs" on the front paws? 

Either way, Jack has them... and I haven't had much trouble trimming them, aside from his intense dislike of the procedure!


----------



## littlepeanut (Dec 5, 2004)

Both boys still have theirs, and I wish wish wish they had gotten them removed after they were born







Major pain in the bum!


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

Rosie's actually seem to be soft, like paw pads, maybe its because she is still young and they are growing.


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

Bijou has dew claws and I let his groomer deal with them. I don't have a problem with them.


----------



## Chelsey (Dec 17, 2004)

chelsey has hers as well and yes they do get harder when they age.


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by cindysilver_@Aug 29 2005, 09:54 PM
> *I'm not actually sure what "Dew Claws" are, as I'm not a dog person per se (Jack's the first dog I've ever had, I always had cats growing up)...
> 
> Are they the little paw-pads growing part-way up the back of the front paws?  Or are they the "thumbs" on the front paws?
> ...


[/QUOTE]
Yes that is where dew claws are. Sound like Jack's have been removed. If he had them there would be a nail coming out of that pad.

Here is a picture of a dew claw:


----------



## RexsMom (Jun 8, 2005)

Rex never had these, was born without them. Should I be worried that he never had any? He does have pads there though. That is the oddest thing having a claw there?


----------



## AJ (Jun 5, 2005)

> _Originally posted by RexsMom_@Aug 30 2005, 09:37 AM
> *Rex never had these, was born without them. Should I be worried that he never had any? He does have pads there though.  That is the oddest thing having a claw there?
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=95314*


[/QUOTE]
Dont worry, if he doesnt have them, the breeder removed them.


----------

